# Cat agility? I don't think so...



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Why We Love Cats and Dogs - Video: Cat Agility Show | Nature | PBS

Looks pretty pathetic to me. I do think you can train cats, but there was not much training there- just some luring. Kinda pathetic in my opinion.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh I got a better one than that...let me see if I can find it


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That dude with the bald looking cat who said he used to drive a cement truck needs to turn in his man card. That's just sad. I couldn't finish it, maybe it got more interesting but I doubt it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

found it,,I WANT THIS CAT !! LOL


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

wow! I have never seen a cat so motivated by anything. That's amazing


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

That kid should be a trainer,,I love seeing the dog in the background like "heckwhy should I do it, the darn cat is" LOL


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

haha... not bad! Way better than the PBS one, that's for sure!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wildo, heck way better than some dogs I've seen! LOL


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rerun said:


> That dude with the bald looking cat who said he used to drive a cement truck needs to turn in his man card. That's just sad. I couldn't finish it, maybe it got more interesting but I doubt it.


Holy crap, Rerun- we finally agree on something! :rofl:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We can probably agree on something else. This weather we're getting blows.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Diane that video of Richie is AWESOME!!! I'm totally sharing that on facebook. LOVE IT!!

ETA: i think my cat heard me say i want a cat like that because now he is cuddling up to me lol


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

wow amazing cat


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Richie is incredible!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> That kid should be a trainer,,I love seeing the dog in the background like "heckwhy should I do it, the darn cat is" LOL


She pretty much is... Go check out her dog agility videos on her channel. She's pretty good.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow! That Richie and the girl are very impressive!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Richie and the Girl, sounds like a mini-series to me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love Richie's video...and the dog sitting by wishing he was a cat. The butter dish perchwork is hilarious.
MRL posted that a month or so ago on the puplist....leave it to MRL to find the best agility videos!


----------

